# Boy's Names



## Heath (Apr 6, 2013)

We are expecting our third boy in the fall and we are looking at names. Our first two, Paul and Luke, along with their middle names have us covered as far as family names are concerned and there are many names we like but have good reasons why we can't use them. 

_I am looking for both suggestions and sources for good names._ I would love a source to both bible and theologian names that's not as mainstream as the ones you find by simply googling "bible names" as they are often wrong on some meanings or even include many not in the bible.

Finally, not that this matters to much but we prefer simple names that don't have multiple spellings. (i.e. Philip and Phillip, Steven and Stephen, etc.)


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 6, 2013)

Well you definitely need to get out of the dispensational rift you have going through the naming of your sons. You need to go Old Testament. 


There are a few that I particularly like: Ezekiel (my 2nd sons name), Abraham (1st sons middle name), Elijah, Isaiah, Zepheniah, Zechariah, Habbakuk (just kidding), Micah, Jacob, Joshua, and Maher-shalal-hash-baz (that's easy to spell right?). 

It may be helpful if you figure out a few names that you like to then ask on here and we might be able to help you with translating the meanings of names. There are some websites that are off their rockers. I remember from when we used them for our 2nd son.


----------



## Cymro (Apr 6, 2013)

How about Gideon, which means mighty warrior?


----------



## FenderPriest (Apr 6, 2013)

Apollos
Maximus
Augustine

Some good, solid, biblical names.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 6, 2013)

Heath said:


> we prefer simple names



I suppose that rules out the natural choice that goes with Paul and Luke; their frequent travelling companion Aristarchus.


----------



## Quatchu (Apr 6, 2013)

Me and my wife have some friends who have several boys all with uncommon Bible names, the last one was named Theophilus. They are expecting another boy, so we joke that we suspect he will be named Methuselah or Melchizedek.


----------



## Miss Marple (Apr 6, 2013)

I liked "Levi" for my 3rd son, though I got overruled.

He was the third of Jacob's sons, so that is why I first thought of it.

"Levi" is a cool name all by itself. But is can shorten to "Lee," which is also good. I commend it to you!


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 6, 2013)

Theologian names?

I propose Augustine (Augi), Luther, Martin Luther, John Calvin, Calvin, John Knox, or Jonathan Edwards..

My assumption is that you would prefer to stay away from Judas, Pelagius, Oecolampadius, Beza, Turretin, Arminius, and Barth (for very different reasons!).

One of my sons picked up a Salvation Army store shirt with the name "Jesus" on it. A friend of mine said: "Figures. Considering who your father thinks he is."


----------



## BuckeyeGirl (Apr 6, 2013)

I particularly like Ezra. Also nice are Amos, Joel, Isaiah, Isaac, and Seth.


----------



## Philip (Apr 6, 2013)

Jonah, Simon, Cephas, Ehud, Matthew, Thaddeus, Thomas, Rufus, Jason.

Also consider alternate language names (Iain, for example, is Gaelic for John).

Note that Old Testament prophet names (Elijah, Isaiah) will make people wonder if your son is black.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 6, 2013)

Sue.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Apr 6, 2013)

Zerubbabel


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 6, 2013)

SolaScriptura said:


> Sue.



You guys in Obama's military are ALL the same!


----------



## Kim G (Apr 6, 2013)

My son's name is Amos. I love it. I also considered Seth, Reuben (possibly call him Ben), Zephaniah (I'd call him Zeph), and Levi.


----------



## Mushroom (Apr 7, 2013)

Zebulon


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 7, 2013)

I like John.


----------

